# Cormorphs 2012 Breeding list



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

OK, so this will be a thread giving details of what I am pairing up this year cornsnake wise.

This is what I have done so far, and will update as and when new pairings are done.

1:- Sunkissed het anery ---- Normal het sunkissed snow

2:- Amel het caramel kastanie ---- same

3:- Normal het hypo kastanie ---- same

4:- Pewter het amel ---- Fire het charcoal

5:- Ice ---- Amel het ice

6:- Hypo plasma ---- Bloodred het hypo lavender

7:- Sulfur ---- Caramel blood het amel poss het hypo

8:- Hypo het bloodred, motley and anery ---- same

9:- Anery motley het lavender ---- anery motley het hypo lavender

10:- Amber anery bloodred poss het amel ---- Blizzard

11:- Amber het bloodred, anery and amel ---- same

12:- Inferno ---- Normal het inferno

13:- Butter het bloodred and motley ---- same

14:- Normal het amel, anery, lava, bloodred ---- Normal het amel, lava, blood

15:- Normal het honey bloodred poss het hypo ---- same

16:- Snow stripe ---- Amel stripe het anery

17:- Orchid ---- Hypo het orchid

18:- Plasma het hypo, amel and stripe, poss het anery ---- Avalanche (**** hypo or 66% poss het), poss het lavender and stripe

19:- Blood het hypo, lavender, amel, anery and stripe ---- Granite het hypo, amel and stripe

20:- Ultramel lavender ---- Ultramel het lavender poss het caramel

21:- Hypo lavender stripe het amel ---- Amel stripe het anery

22:- Normal het hypo cinder bloodred ---- same

23:- Bloodred poss het hypo cinder ---- Hypo bloodred poss het cinder

24:- Cinder poss het hypo bloodred ---- Hypo bloodred poss het cinder


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

This is the next lot I have put in for breeding.

some are second females of a pairing already done, and a couple are 2nd time breedings for the same pair of male and female that were put together last week..

1:- sunkissed het anery ---- normal het sunkissed snow

2:- Amel het caramel kastanie ---- same 

3:- Normal het hypo kastanie ---- same

4:- Pewter het amel ---- fire het charcoal

5:- Ice ---- sunkissed

6:- Hypo plasma ---- plasma

7:- Sulfur ---- amel het caramel bloodred

8:- Hypo het anery, motley bloodred ---- same

9:- Anery motley het lavender ---- anery motley het hypo lavender

10:-Amber anery bloodred poss het amel ---- butter motley (using another female I am looking to prove out extra genes on the male, potentially the babies from these could have 7 or 8 genes.

11:-Amber het amel, anery, bloodred ---- same

12:-Inferno ---- normal het inferno

13:-Butter het bloodred motley ---- same

14:-Normal het lava, amel, anery, blood ---- normal het amel, lava, blood

15:-Normal het sunkissed, caramel, bloodred ---- same

16:-Snow stripe ---- amel stripe het anery

17:-Orchid ---- Bloodred (plasma sunkissed)

18lasma het hypo,stripe, amel ---- Bloodred het hypo

19:-Bloodred het hypo,lavender,stripe,amel,anery ---- Blood het stripe

20:-Ultramel lavender ---- ultramel het lavender poss het caramel

21:-Hypo lavender stripe het amel ---- amel stripe het anery

22:-Normal het hypo , cinder, bloodred ---- same

23:-Bloodred poss het hypo, cinder ---- Hypo upper keys het blood poss het cinder

24:-Cinder poss het hypo bloodred ---- Hypo upper keys het bloodred poss het cinder.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this is the bunch I did today...

1:- Sunkissed het anery ---- normal het snow sunkissed, 3rd different female.

2:- Amel het caramel kastanie ---- same, 2nd time.

3:- Normal het hypo kastanie ---- same, 2nd time.

4:- Pewter het amel ---- fire het charcoal, 3rd time .

5:- Ice ---- amel het ice, 3rd time.

6:- Hypo plasma ---- blood het hypo lavender , 2nd time.

7:- Sulfur ---- caramel blood het amel, 2nd time.

8:- Hypo het anery, bloodred and motley ---- same 

9:- Anery motley het lavender ---- anery motley het hypo lavender, 2nd time.

10:- Amber anery bloodred ---- Hypo motley

11:- Amber het anery, bloodred and amel ---- normal stripe het hypo caramel 

12:- Butter het bloodred motley ---- caramel het blood poss het motley

13:- Normal het amel,anery,bloodred and lava ---- Normal het anery,lava and bloodred 3rd time.

14:- Normal het caramel, sunkissed bloodred ---- same, 3rd time.

15:- Orchid ---- Normal

16:- Snow stripe ---- amel stripe het anery, 3rd time.

17:- Plasma het hypo,stripe and amel ---- Hypo pewter

18:- Bloodred het hypo,lavender,stripe,amel and anery ---- Granite het hypo, stripe and amel, 2nd time.

19:- Ultramel lavender ---- ultramel het lavender poss het caramel, 3rd time.

20:- Hypo lavender stripe het amel ---- Hypo stripe het lavender, poss het amel.

21:- Normal het hypo cinder bloodred ---- same, 2nd time.

22:- Bloodred poss het hypo cinder ---- Hypo bloodred poss het cinder , 2nd time.

23:- Cinder poss het hypo bloodred ---- sunkissed


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I havent updated this for ages... so heres a little go..
1:- male blood ph hypo cinder to hypo female poss het bloodred cinder, 10 duds
2:- male sulfur to female amel het caramel bloodred, 10 good eggs
3:- male orchid to female bloodred, 12 good eggs.
4:- anery motley het lavender. 18 eggs, all good.

Heres a youtube video of the 3rd ones listed with her eggs.

heres the latest youtube vid, showing my bloodred who laid 12 perfect eggs today, male was the lavender sunkissed.. 
sunkissed plasma hets.. in egg form. orchid x bloodred corn snake. - YouTube


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Heres the latest youtube vid of the 14th clutch of the year.
amel stripe, with her eggs.

short youtube video of the amel stripe with her eggs...
Amel stripe corn snake with 13 eggs.. all good - YouTube


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

had these 3 girls lay today...
61 corn snake eggs... from 3 sisters.. youtube vid..
61 eggs from 3 large corn snake sisters... - YouTube


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I've given up on the breeding list, thought it was easier to just go on the egg list.. so this is what I have so far.
MALES listed 1st.

1:- Cinder poss het hypo bloodred >>>> Hypo ph cinder bloodred slugged out.

2:- Sulfur >>>> Amel het caramel bloodred -- 9 good eggs.

3:- Orchid >>>> Bloodred -- 12 good eggs. This is a sunkissed plasma project.

4:- Anery motley het lavender >>>> Anery motley het hypo lavender -- 18 good eggs. This is to produce moonstone motleys.

5:- Ice >>>> sunkissed -- 12 good eggs. New project to produce ice, anery and lava sunkissed.

6:- Sulfur >>>> Caramel bloodred het amel -- 14 good eggs.

7:- HYpo het anery, bloodred, motley >>>> same -- 15 good eggs.

8:- Plasma het hypo,stripe and amel >>>> Plasma poss het hypo,stripe,amel,anery -- 8 good eggs, looking to prove out the female and produce plasma stripes.

9:- Het lava,anery,blood,amel >>>> same (but not het amel) -- 12 good eggs.

10:- Amber anery bloodred >>>> Hypo motley -- 14 good eggs. The male is most likely also **** lavender, looking to prove that out in another pairing. This is a new project.

11:- Het caramel, bloodred, sunkissed >>>> same -- 17 eggs, 12 of those good. Looking to produce honey and honey bloodred.

12:- Cinder ph hypo bloodred >>>> Hypo upper keys het bloodred, poss het cinder. 15 eggs, of those 8 good -- Looking to prove out both snakes hets, and maybe produce cinder blood and or hypo cinder blood.

13:- Plasma het hypo, stripe and amel >>>> Charcoal het hypo, bloodrd, amel and anery -- 14 good eggs.. just a nice selection to play with.

14:- Hypo lavender stripe het amel >>>> Amel stripe poss het lavender -- 13 good eggs.

15:- Inferno >>>> het inferno -- 17 good eggs.

16:- Sunkissed het anery >>>> Het amel,anery and sunkissed -- 21 good eggs.

17:- Sunkissed het anery >>>> het amel,anery, and sunkissed -- 20 good eggs.

18:- Sunkissed het anery >>>> het amel, anery and sunkissed -- 20 good eggs. The above 3 girls are sisters and all laid on the same day from the same male.

19:- Hypo lavender stripe het amel >>>> Hypo stripe het lavender poss het amel -- 8 good eggs

20:- Het caramel, lava >>>> caramel poss het amel lava -- 15 good eggs

21:- Butter het bloodred motley >>>> same -- 15 good eggs

22:- Anery motley het lavender >>>> anery motley het hypo lavender -- 18 good eggs.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good.

Interesting to note that it is the Sunkissed's that have provided the 3 biggest clutches- is there anything in that, or just co-incidence?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SexyBear77 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Interesting to note that it is the Sunkissed's that have provided the 3 biggest clutches- is there anything in that, or just co-incidence?


Those girls lay around 100 eggs between the 5 of them each year.. just good producers really lol.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the latest youtube videos of the girls with eggs.

clutches 28 and 29 laid today or overnight... so we have the 2nd female caramel that went to the het topaz male... 16 or 17 eggs here, really pleased with her, and then the 2nd video is of the butter motley,. she only had 9 eggs, but they are pretty big, so another 25 or so good eggs altogether, cant complain.. she went to the amber anery bloodred, so these will be caramels het for hypo, amel, anery, bloodred, motley and I suspect the male will yet prove to be visual lavender.. so het lavender too if this happens.
Caramel corn snake with 16/17 eggs.. all good, 2012 - YouTube

Butter motley corn snake, laying with her eggs 2012 - YouTube


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking good nige : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers dude.. dont think there will be many more now.


----------



## marcel27 (Apr 10, 2012)

You must have a lot of room


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

got 2 rooms at my mums, dont even live there lol..

next lot.. amel het caramel kastanies..
Heres the 30th clutch then.. amel het caramel kastanies, 15 eggs,
Amel het caramel kastanie corn snake, with 15 eggs. - YouTube


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

upto date.

MALES listed 1st.

1:- Cinder poss het hypo bloodred >>>> Hypo ph cinder bloodred slugged out.

2:- Sulfur >>>> Amel het caramel bloodred -- 9 good eggs.

3:- Orchid >>>> Bloodred -- 12 good eggs. This is a sunkissed plasma project.

4:- Anery motley het lavender >>>> Anery motley het hypo lavender -- 18 good eggs. This is to produce moonstone motleys.

5:- Ice >>>> sunkissed -- 12 good eggs. New project to produce ice, anery and lava sunkissed.

6:- Sulfur >>>> Caramel bloodred het amel -- 14 good eggs.

7:- HYpo het anery, bloodred, motley >>>> same -- 15 good eggs.

8:- Plasma het hypo,stripe and amel >>>> Plasma poss het hypo,stripe,amel,anery -- 8 good eggs, looking to prove out the female and produce plasma stripes.

9:- Het lava,anery,blood,amel >>>> same (but not het amel) -- 12 good eggs.

10:- Amber anery bloodred >>>> Hypo motley -- 14 good eggs. The male is most likely also **** lavender, looking to prove that out in another pairing. This is a new project.

11:- Het caramel, bloodred, sunkissed >>>> same -- 17 eggs, 12 of those good. Looking to produce honey and honey bloodred.

12:- Cinder ph hypo bloodred >>>> Hypo upper keys het bloodred, poss het cinder. 15 eggs, of those 8 good -- Looking to prove out both snakes hets, and maybe produce cinder blood and or hypo cinder blood.

13:- Plasma het hypo, stripe and amel >>>> Charcoal het hypo, bloodrd, amel and anery -- 14 good eggs.. just a nice selection to play with.

14:- Hypo lavender stripe het amel >>>> Amel stripe poss het lavender -- 13 good eggs.

15:- Inferno >>>> het inferno -- 17 good eggs.

16:- Sunkissed het anery >>>> Het amel,anery and sunkissed -- 21 good eggs.

17:- Sunkissed het anery >>>> het amel,anery, and sunkissed -- 20 good eggs.

18:- Sunkissed het anery >>>> het amel, anery and sunkissed -- 20 good eggs. The above 3 girls are sisters and all laid on the same day from the same male.

19:- Hypo lavender stripe het amel >>>> Hypo stripe het lavender poss het amel -- 13 good eggs.

20:- Het caramel, lava >>>> caramel poss het amel lava -- 15 good eggs.

21:- Amber anery bloodred >>>> Blizzard -- 15 good eggs.

22:- Butter het bloodred motley >>>> same -- 15 good eggs.

23:- Anery motley het lavender >>>> anery motley het hypo lavender, 2nd female of same. 18 good eggs.

24:- Hypo het bloodred, motley and anery >>>> same -- 15 good eggs.

25:- Inferno >>>> het inferno -- laying right now.

26:- Amber het anery, amel, bloodred (poss more) >>>> Opal het anery -- 18 good eggs.

27:- Hypo plasma >>>> bloodred het hypo lavender -- 19 good eggs.

28:- het Caramel lava >>>> Caramel poss het amel, lava -- 17 good eggs.

29:- Amber anery bloodred poss het amel (and more) >>>> Butter motley -- 9 good eggs.

30:- Amel het caramel and kastanie >>>> same -- 15 good eggs

31:- Het hypo cinder bloodred >>>> Hypo upper keys het bloodred poss het cinder 13 eggs, 12 good ones.

32:- Plasma het hypo,amel, stripe >>>> Hypo pewter -- 13 good eggs.

33:- Ice >>>> Amel het lava and anery --- 12 good eggs.


----------

